# modena just layed an egg!!



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello

My modena just layed a little white egg! wow that was fast! does anyone reccomend anything i do? also is there a good chance on both eggs hatching and both chicks surviving? i cant wait to see them. I am assuming they will hatch june 10th. AM i still allowed to touch the hen and cock in the meantime?


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

You can touch the parents just don't touch the nest or the eggs. They will smell you and they won't lay on them. Sometimes both will hatch, but sometimes one will hatch and the other will not. I wish you the best of luc with them. 
Taylor


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Cateyes,
I see you have been doing your research again...pigeon eggs don't take 21 days to hatch, they take 16. Is there 2 eggs in the nest or 1? It is usually around 16 days after the 2nd egg is laid. I would disturb the hen and cock as little as possible. 
Good luck!
Dawn


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: furture responses*



cateyes said:


> Hello
> 
> Please do not give a response to any posts that i have created ok? thank you


Cateyes,
You don't have to worry...I won't try to help you anymore. It seems you don't like my or anyone else's answers to your questions. You posted on other forums asking cage or loft suggestions. I did some research for you and found some cages and a small starter loft design...but you didn't like them because they were too big or too much work. You asked about the chicken wire...I tried to help you there too. A lot and most of your questions can be answered by yourself if you just take the time and do a little research. There are a lot of sites out there on pigeons and their basic care. You punch in the questions and everyone else does the research for you. Then...you don't even have the courtesy to say thank you to anyone, you just go on to your next question. 

Is this what you want to hear?.......

Pigeons can kept in very small cages and fed only bread and water. They can be kept in a very flimsy cage with no protection from the weather and no roof. The wire size can be large because you have a great big dog to protect the birds and keep all the varmints away...during the day that is...after 9 pm they're on their own. You just have to keep your homers in for a of couple of days... after that you can let them out...they will be smart enough to stay around and not fly away. It takes 21 days for a pigeon egg to hatch and you can play with the parents all you want while they are sitting on their eggs and raising their young.
*NOT!!!!*

I'm sorry and apologize to everyone else who is reading this...
Dawn


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

Actually im very sorry for that id like to thank ALL the members who have helped. TO be honest I have learned a LOT from this site and found almost everyone to be VERY kind and helpful. Thanks to all the help from members i actually have a VEry nice cage now and am doing pretty good, theirs a few small things here and there that need to be fixed but other then that its great. I honestly just go to the forum to learn & read & post and not listen to your sarcastic rude remarks. Anyways all that i asked for is you to NOT respond to my posts anymore, thanks for your co-operation.


----------



## gws_1963 (Apr 17, 2005)

Dawn, you voiced my sentiments exactly. I received a similar but more inflamatory response from cateyes. I was told I should "from now on u keep your mouth shut if u know whats good for u" 

It really makes me sad that there are people out there who will ignore the good advice they are given, in exchange for just the answers they WANT to hear, as opposed to the answers they NEED to hear. If they don't hear what they want, they ask again and again, or look for other forums and ask there also.

All I can say is GROW UP!


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Golden rule: _Never peck the hand that feeds you._ Even the pigeons know that one.


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

Omg I just read this and greg you say I SEND harassing e mails? you are one seems to be following all my posts on the net and critizing them all & you are telling me to grow up??? ANyways im not gonna bother responding to this again, Maybe you just have nothing else better to do then follow my posts and critisize them, anyways i am not going to respsond to this thread to make it drag on and on hopefully one of the moderators will just lock it up.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

This thread does not need a lock unless further bickering deems it necessary.

I hope we all try to treat each other with respect here at Pigeon Talk. Not only publicly but privately. Private messages do not, I would hope, give any member license to be rude or threatening.

Thanks to everyone for their cooperation and understanding.

Linda


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*How long does it take?*

Have those eggs hatched? Just can't wait!


----------



## pigeonpeddler (Jul 13, 2005)

*Spoon feeding!*

All this beckering is like spoon feeding, in the long run, teaches us nothing but the shape of the spoon.


----------



## tarren (Aug 22, 2005)

hello cateyes,

Hope I'm not stepping on anyones toes here, but getting back to your modenas.

I've kept mods, many years ago it must be said, but the greatest difficulty you will encounter will be the cocks refusal to feed the youngsters.

All modena breeders use what we in the UK call feeders. The eggs need to be floated, placed, under any other breed known to raise their young. To do this successfully you will need to synchronize the pairing up of your modenas and foster parents. If done correctly both pairs will lay at the same time, upon which you will need to dispose of your foster parents' eggs and replace them with the mods' eggs.

The mods will then in all probability lay again in about 10 days time, have another pair of feeders ready if you can.

There are some stunning colours in the breed and are well worth persevering with.

All the above is on the assumption that all mods exhibit the same behaviour the World over.

Good luck.

tarren.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Modena's*

Hope I'm not stepping on anyones toes here, but getting back to your modenas.

I've kept mods, many years ago it must be said, but the greatest difficulty you will encounter will be the cocks refusal to feed the youngsters.

All modena breeders use what we in the UK call feeders. The eggs need to be floated, placed, under any other breed known to raise their young. To do this successfully you will need to synchronize the pairing up of your modenas and foster parents. If done correctly both pairs will lay at the same time, upon which you will need to dispose of your foster parents' eggs and replace them with the mods' eggs.

The mods will then in all probability lay again in about 10 days time, have another pair of feeders ready if you can.

There are some stunning colours in the breed and are well worth persevering with.

All the above is on the assumption that all mods exhibit the same behaviour the World over.
Good luck. Tarren


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/images/smilies/confused.gif



Tarren,
I don't understand using "Feeders for Modena's". I don't Specialize in Modena's, (Racing Pigeons) but have always found them (Modena's) to be among the Best Feeders (Cock & Hen) of any birds on earth. They have also been the most Robust & least of problems of any Pigeons I've ever owned in my 50+ yrs. with Pigeons... Maybe we are having a UK-USA language problem, or I'm getting too old??? Happy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well I don't know about Modenas not being good parents but some breeds aren't and folks here in the US call the surrogate parents "pumpers". I have a very dear friend who has helped me save countless numbers of feral and unclaimed homing pigeons by using them as pumpers for his specialty birds. Some may not agree with doing this (meaning me allowing my rescues to go there), but it sure has worked for many hundreds of birds that would have been unwanted elsewhere. They are well cared for and though they don't get to rear their own young, they have a pretty normal life and the best of care. To my mind it takes a pretty special person to entrust a specialty baby that may garner $1500 or more to a pair of ferals to raise.

Terry


----------

